# 1960s South Bay House Remodel



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey team, 

I thought I'd post our project on the forums, since you guys have been very helpful in sharing ideas and advice. 

We picked up a 1960 3 bed/2 bath house in the South Bay (about 20 miles south of downtown Los Angeles). Homes here are mostly built on a raised foundation, with stucco walls and shingle roofs. 

This one has already been updated to copper plumbing throughout, and ABS drains. Our plan is to: change all windows, doors, add laminate (since the old hardwood was damaged and painted over), add granite and tile to the kitchen, and repaint inside and out. And a couple french doors here and there. Pics to come!

Edit: Pics Attached.. 

Living Room


















Bedrooms waiting for mirror closets

























Kitchen: 









Framing wall between family room and fourth bedroom


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bathrooms:
Tub and sinks to be re-glazed with epoxy polyurethane..And maybe the tile as well, anyone have experience re-glazing tile with that stuff?


























Outside: 

Cementing porch and new sliding door









Trash: think of this multiplied by 10


----------

